# Mead serial numbers?



## mickeyc (May 16, 2018)

Anyone have info on Mead serial numbers?  Finally found additional numbers on the bottom bracket of my recent buy.  It's R13866 over a larger stamped 26.
Any info appreciated.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2018)

Schwinn built?


----------



## mickeyc (May 16, 2018)

Who knows?  Everything I have read says that nobody really knows whether Schwinn owned Mead or not.  Lots of back and forth here on the CABE, but nothing for sure.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Who knows?  Everything I have read says that nobody really knows whether Schwinn owned Mead or not.  Lots of back and forth here on the CABE, but nothing for sure.



Mead sourced out bikes to several manufacturers. From what I've seen, most tend to be Schwinn built, while Manton Smith, Westfield & possibly Colson(A tandem popped up that may or may not have the original Mead badge on it) also built them.

Good info here:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-your-mead-cycle-co-bicycles.32908/


----------



## chitown (May 17, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Anyone have info on Mead serial numbers?  Finally found additional numbers on the bottom bracket of my recent buy.  It's R13866 over a larger stamped 26.
> Any info appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 808350




Looks like a Great Western to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2018)

chitown said:


> Looks like a Great Western to me.



That would be cool.

Where you been!?


----------



## chitown (May 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Where you been!?




The Team at Deep State won't let me reveal that but I'm always "around" in one form or another. Almost finished with my top secret mission so looking forward to getting back to bike forensics soon.


----------

